# INFJ vs INFP



## JadeR (Jan 3, 2017)

I guess i will take time and rethink all the information i have and you gave me and study cognitive functions. Thanks for all your effort everyone.
I want to get the best use of mbti so i will think this through seriously.
By the way can you tell me which statements i said shows fi since i would like to study the functions it would be nice to have examples.


----------



## mistakenforstranger (Nov 11, 2012)

Llyralen said:


> I’m about 90% sure you are an INFP. There was a lot of Fi in what you wrote and more Ne than Ni and I have to tell you that Fi is definitely interested in scrutinizing what other people feel, but we are going to do what we think is right. Perhaps what other people feel matters in that particular decision, if so, good, but maybe it doesn’t— and we will do what we feel is right no matter what anyone else thinks—so after we do our thing we try to figure out what others are feeling about our decision.


How does this play out in practice? I mean, can you give a scenario from your life where you go with what you think is right? How does Fi determine what is right? Help me understand your Fi!  



> I’m going to put up a video. It seems to me that you are fairly conscious of social norms or at least probably don’t like being embarrassed so you likely wouldn’t have gone as far as this INFP goes in this setting, but notice the Fi passion that he has for the needs of the individual. Hopefully this helps.
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=6JR3_OtpJe8


Yeah, Garfield is a good example of Fi there, especially when he starts talking about school. I think Carey is probably Fe too, but I don't think Fe necessarily has to always be agreeable to the other person (I can be blunt, depending on the situation), or assume that she's being "insincere" there. I can just become interested in his story at the time, where it becomes a part of me, even if I didn't really have any prior feelings about injustice of schooling curriculum beforehand. I don't think I would even ask to put my shoes on the couch during an interview because I already know you just don't do that! My Fe would know better. So what if the interviewer is okay with it? Anyone who sees this interview might find it odd and "too informal". 

On their remastered version of that same video, someone left a comment that I thought was pretty good for Fi.



> I disagree with Fe being universal and 'caring more for the feelings around them'. and Fi being only personal and 'only about their own feelings'. Fi is essentially more universal, as it doesnt change for situational circumstances. For example, Fi sees the equal worth of all human beings alike, and thus will treat a homeless person with the same level of respect as the Queen. All Fi types are bound by these base principles. Fi defines people not by their external persona or objective social status or group membership.. but by their common humanity underneath. Thus when they speak they are appealing to this common humanity in the people around them also. This is proven by correlating Fe and Fi with Te and Ti.. Ti is like mathematics. Its universal in everything that exists in the world. Mathematics explains most of the phenomenology that happens in the world from base principles and formulas. For example, Ti will study the structure of an engine and then apply all the principles of how that engine is constructed to every other kind of engine, big or small. In a toy car or a truck. Its a universal system of logic that is referenced across the board. Theres a formula there. This is the same as Fi.
> Fi doesnt keep a track of situational differences of appropriate behaviour, but references the human emotional experience as a whole... as if it were a universal story we all experience. Thus Garfields story is speaking to the part of every human being listening to him that feels the pain of being treated unjustly and being treated with less importance than someone else. He needs to express deeply in order to reach deeply into those listening to him in those same emotions.


----------



## Marvin the Dendroid (Sep 10, 2015)

mistakenforstranger said:


> On their remastered version of that same video, someone left a comment that I thought was pretty good for Fi.


I think the universality of Fi really depends on maturity though. Maybe it aims for universal morals, but sometimes it seems to result in universality being applied to completely idiosyncratic patterns, like expecting everyone and their grandmother's pet gerbil to be 100% focused on loyalty at all times, instead of some other virtue.

Maybe pure, mature, integrated Fi is universal ... while less healthy versions hyperfocus on idiosyncractic patterns.


----------



## Silastar (Mar 29, 2016)

Hello. It’s a nice topic, and in a way it never gets old in this forum. For the reasons listed above(ie. Marvin’s) I get INFP vibes over INFJ vibes. 

Why?
Your style is spaces more in width and breath rather than depth and intensity. The way I see it, your posts depend on something that isn’t Ni —> I don’t perceive a strong sense of the whole, in the form of, say, a mental process unifying everything behind your writing.

However while I don’t perceive Ni from your posts, most what you write are the typical struggles of FJ / INFJ that you find online (perfectionism, sacrificing authenticity for social conventions etc). If they are true, you might likely be an IxFJ, but honestly I’m not sure if they are 100% accurate, as it seems more like you’re just making a “check” on what the profile tells you to be, in order to be an IxFJ. For example, you claim to be a perfectionist, but your style is all but perfectionist and is actually very casual - contrast that with the NFJ types in this thread and you’ll notice a tendency to have the posts way more structured (as I write this, I am writing from the phone).


----------



## Llyralen (Sep 4, 2017)

Marvin the Dendroid said:


> I think the universality of Fi really depends on maturity though. Maybe it aims for universal morals, but sometimes it seems to result in universality being applied to completely idiosyncratic patterns, like expecting everyone and their grandmother's pet gerbil to be 100% focused on loyalty at all times, instead of some other virtue.
> 
> Maybe pure, mature, integrated Fi is universal ... while less healthy versions hyperfocus on idiosyncractic patterns.


It's a different version of universal, aims for the same degree of loyalty from everyone and consistent behavior. It's very true that immature Fi feels that their own values should be everyone's values, because they feel their values are RIGHT. It takes time to loosen that up. Very true. It's good that the word universal comes up, because of course the Fi user believes that what they are seeing as RIGHT should be universal. 

We are all stewing on this at the same time, I've got to say, guys. @mistakenforstranger because this morning and yesterday I was thinking about making a thread called "What I've learned about Fe from Te and what you can learn about Fi from Ti" or something close. Let me get back to your post.


----------



## Llyralen (Sep 4, 2017)

mistakenforstranger said:


> How does this play out in practice? I mean, can you give a scenario from your life where you go with what you think is right? How does Fi determine what is right? Help me understand your Fi!


Yes, I want to! lol. I think Fi is very misunderstood and it actually makes caring Fi users mistype themselves very often. I think when you guys listen you share part of what a person is feeling, and there is tons of independent feeling going on in this girl's post. To think that Fi users don't care about other people's feelings is just 100% off. It's just that an Fi user is going to be assessing what they think is right pretty much 100% of the time. I've realized when I talk about this with INFJs that I pretty much have to define "right" and "wrong" by Fi standards. When Fi users get accused of not caring about other people's feelings sometimes they grow petulant. For one thing-- can't you SEE that they do greatly care, but they are going to need to follow what is right. This is that authenticity word that so many people find offensive when it does not apply to Fe in the same way. Really, really the only way to understand it I would think is to compare it to Ti and this is your third function and it takes time to identify what is Ti for many INFJs. I'm going to assume you can identify Ti from this point. 

With Ti you have your own reasoning. That reasoning seeks to find the most logical or correct solution and explanation. As you mature you see where you may need to choose Ti over Fe.... or at least let others who are close to you know your Ti thinking so that they can better allow you to make Ti decisions freely and so that they can take your thinking into account. Am I correct? At this moment I'm going to assume that I am in order to explain the next. Take that Ti and make it your first function. Sometimes you know you have bias, but you try to see that objectively. Imagine that you are very very good at coming up with logical solutions constantly and assessing your own reasoning. You constantly test your reasoning for holes and you are constantly thinking of what makes sense or not. It doesn't matter what people feel, you are going to do the logical thing that makes sense. If you got this structure correct (like laws of gravity kind of correct) then, yes, everyone should follow this same reasoning. Now try to fill this structure with information from emotions that are yours that had nothing to do with how anyone else feels. Instead of your reasons, there are also your emotions and values. Emotions give everything meaning, I think we Fs will agree, which is probably another way to say value. I don't know if you can follow this-- but I did the same for Fe with Te and after a few weeks of imagining this actually experienced Fe which I can talk about later if you wish. 

So Fi is a structure of values and right and wrong, basically. I find that right and wrong have to be defined being very specific for Fe or else the talk of right and wrong goes right over your heads. When an Fi user talks about right and wrong there can be a direct correlation to what with Ti you would say is "logical" "makes sense" or "is correct". This right-ness is independent of anyone's feelings, right?  It is also independent of bias, preference, or attachment. When an Fi user says "That's the right thing to do" then they are saying they found a conclusion independent of their own feelings. Just like when a Ti user says something is "correct" it can be independent of their own reasons for things. The Ti user is going to do what they think is correct most of the time. If they do something for their own reasons in the face of what they know to be correct, then this is selfishness and they can usually say so if they aren't being a bastard. Or they might say so in a bastardly way. For an Fi user they are going to do what they think is right most of the time and if they do something because of their own feelings then this would also get termed as selfishness and usually the Fi user can admit that if they aren't being an ass. Or they might say so in a F-you way. 

A INFP's first thought when presented with any situation is "How do *I* feel (think) about this and what is the right thing to do?" And I believe an IxTP thinks exactly the same "What do *I* think." It's hardly "What do different people think?" For me, "What do different people think?" Is my third function. For you "What do *I* think?" is your third. As an ENFP when I hear a delema from others, I'm the same. My first questions are with Ne to get an even fuller picture and understand the situation as much as possible and then "What do I think is right? What should be done?" My third questions are "What does this person think is right or give as reasons?" Then Te can temper my Fi and expand it a bit and I clearly see the difference between me and them. The advice I give would be what I think IS right (given my Fi structure) tempered with a bit of their reasoning to make what I think is right work in the real world for them. BUT sometimes the answer is too clear. What IS right is just too obvious. I believe in the same way that sometimes the Ti correct thing to do is just so obvious for almost everyone. Sometimes if I clearly show the Fi to others then it becomes very obvious to them that of course that is the right thing to do. I especially have this experience with INTJs. The thing is.. to Fi users it is really really hard to believe that everyone is not an Fi user. The deep well-spring of original independent emotions we believe each person has and it took me a while of reading posts to realize that this is not the case. At first it feels like de-humanizing people. Our championing and advocacy lies in the belief that because of the deep meaning and value Fi users feel themselves have as individuals that each person and life has that same deep individual meaning. We don't usually see people as belonging to a group or doing things for group reasons... and you could never expect me to.

I wrote this earlier on...it's kind of dangling, but:
For Fi users the terms "Right and Wrong" are like coming to a conclusion using their Fi structure of values. It's like a complex logarithm. Sometimes that conclusion seems so obvious to us and we can't figure out why other people can't see it. The logarithms get more complex as we experience more emotions and situations. Just like how Ti develops more depth and complexity.

Our emotions are independent. I never completely feel like part of a group. It's easier to feel like I'm part of a pair because I can put myself into others shoes individually.... which is also part of what Fi does. Ti can do this too from what I understand. They put themselves into someone's situation and puzzle out the reasons and the logic with their own logic. When Fi users listen to others then the areas of their brain that have to do with their own identity work in hyperdrive. We will feel what we would have felt if we were in that person's situation. The more information and the better the story telling of that person, the more we feel what we ourselves would feel and I can always tell me from them. I then usually ask questions to find out how they felt differently than me. When I was younger I thought anyone would feel the same emotions I do (or a heightened or weakened version, but the same) when placed in that situation. It was not really MBTI but my own intuition that made it so that I asked more questions. 



> Yeah, Garfield is a good example of Fi there, especially when he starts talking about school. I think Carey is probably Fe too, but I don't think Fe necessarily has to always be agreeable to the other person (I can be blunt, depending on the situation), or assume that she's being "insincere" there. I can just become interested in his story at the time, where it becomes a part of me, even if I didn't really have any prior feelings about injustice of schooling curriculum beforehand. I don't think I would even ask to put my shoes on the couch during an interview because I already know you just don't do that! My Fe would know better. So what if the interviewer is okay with it? Anyone who sees this interview might find it odd and "too informal".
> 
> On their remastered version of that same video, someone left a comment that I thought was pretty good for Fi.


This was an excellent quote, btw. I 100% agree and was thinking the same as it's author, that this is really the only way to describe it to INFJs and I'm not even sure that you could describe this to ENFJs this way because it is so much more difficult for them to access their Ti.


----------



## Ode to Trees (Aug 25, 2011)

JadeR said:


> I know this is a really classic problem on the net but after thinking i am an INFJ for 2 years i decided to deeply search about it and i found INFP close to me too. Since their cognitive functions are really different i decided to learn about them but i still cant decide if i have fi or ti which made it even more confusing. I have taken various tests and got INFJ all the time. Some people say i am definitely an INFJ some says i am definitely an INFP. According to my INTJ close friend Who has an INFP Sister, i cant be an INFP. So here i am asking for help from you. I am going to talk about some personality traits of mine which might be related to infj or infp. You can ask me questions too.
> 
> -I do care about other people's thoughts and feelings a lot. There is like an unstopabble mechanism in my brain which constantly analizes other peoples thoughts. Sometimes i even over think about what people might think for example when i argue with someone i constantly think "why did this person say this, why this person might feel like this" and i choose my answers according to what they might Think about etc. And after the arguement i still keep thinking about that person and find reasons why that person might be right or why that person might have said/done that even though i know i am right. This is Kind of damaging since even though i care about my feelings, even though i know i am sad or angry i cant Stop myself thinking about the other person and sometimes cant even yell at them or speak up about my anger or sadness.
> There is also Another example,
> ...


I know this is a really classic problem on the net but after thinking i am an INFJ for 2 years i decided to deeply search about it and i found INFP close to me too. Since their cognitive functions are really different i decided to learn about them but i still cant decide if i have fi or ti which made it even more confusing. I have taken various tests and got INFJ all the time. Some people say i am definitely an INFJ some says i am definitely an INFP. According to my *INTJ close friend Who has an INFP Sister, i cant be an INFP*. 

*Just because somebody said that you cannot be an INFP that by its self does not make it true. If you “stay” for a while in the INFP forum, you might notice that individual INFPs differ from each other. There is no a faultless mold for any type including an INFP type. 
*
So here i am asking for help from you. I am going to talk about some personality traits of mine which might be related to infj or infp. You can ask me questions too.

-*I do care about other people's thoughts and feelings a lot*. There is like an *unstopabble mechanism in my brain which constantly analizes other peoples thoughts*. Sometimes i even over think about what people might think for example when i argue with someone i constantly think "*why did this person say this, why this person might feel like this" and i **choose my answers according to what they might* *Think about etc.* And after the arguement i still keep thinking about that person and find reasons why that person might be right or why that person might have said/done that even though i know i am right. This is Kind of damaging since even though i care about my feelings, even though i know i am sad or angry i cant Stop myself thinking about the other person and sometimes cant even yell at them or speak up about my anger or sadness.

*I also care about other people’s thoughts and feelings, but which feeler does not to some extent? The question is how much do I care about those and whose feelings and thoughts? It begins on the most fundamental level of giving respect/egalitarianism (basically following an ingrained principle everybody is equally important until they are not), but if I do not see that there is a reciprocity of that then I might dwell further into analysis or not depending on what their motivations are. 
*
*Feelings (I would rather think emotions here not higher cognitions) are valid because they are an indication of thought processes, but thoughts that lead to those might not be correct -->** valid and therefore they are dismissed.
*
* Humans operate on ego, and I can easily see what affects them and from which point of view they operate. Sometimes, it is to protect ego and such views can be very narrow and cherry-picking (e.g. these matters suit me to address, so I will only focus on that). If I react, it is purely because I want to stand for myself and not let everybody steamroll over me. For example, I do not care about whether they like something or not like something of mine that much, but their motivation to address it. Overall, I want to keep my house/my mind in order before I address somebody’s else’s. Not everybody does this.
*
*I am seeing a bit of worrywart tendency here. Both INFJs and INFPs who are a bit anxious, will totally do this. A bit of anxiety --->** anger--->** sadness pattern. MBTI specifically does not dwell into such propensities only superficially touches on the subject. MBTI gives more generalized picture of a personality type. It does not go deeply into many other variables that make somebody’s personality (and consequently behavioral tendencies) as well as identity formation/construction (internal and external), and therefore it is not the best tool for analyzing every human behavior under the sun.  The bolded red is not something that I might do **i.e. “choose my answers according to what they might Think about etc.” **I would not go that far. * 

There is also Another example, 
When i do something, even *if its an ordinary thing i constantly worry if anyone gets irritated because of what i do.
* 
*Worry again. Let them get irritated - because sometimes no matter what you do, there is always somebody who is not satisfied. You cannot make enough cakes for everybody; they still might complain. I would still tend to think that this is more Fe user’s propensity not 100% sure because Fe users differ too. There is an enormous variety of attitudes among them as well. Some would not give a crap what you or anybody else think about them. Also, they can be dismissive and conceited and totally override what is Fe appropriate or not. That is if they do not see your point as valid, or if they do not see you as worthy. That is why MBTI alone does not cut it in analyzing human behavior specifics. 
*
*There were times i didnt do what i wanted to do because i thought it could irritate people* 
*F some people because they get irritated if you breathe in their vicinity. Excuse me! Seriously.* *Enneagram 9???*
*Another example, there are times when i talk with someone i filter what i say according to what the person i am talking to might like to hear.*
*Diplomacy is fine but not to such extent that you keep censoring yourself repeatedly. Again some kind of anxiety + ea9 combo. I cannot exclude Fe behavior here though. I saw it.*
So people's opinions are *really* important for me. Its sometimes really annoying and sometimes satisfying since i *care about empathy.*
*Both INFJ and INFP can be empathetic.*
-*I do daydream a lot*. Sometimes about fictional things sometimes about normal life events but even if i daydream it needs to make sense. I think daydreaming is like Writing a book of directing a movie. And i wish i could Write a book about them*. But i wouldnt Write a book about all of them*, only for the ones which has a deep meaning like a life lesson or ones which has great emotions which Will affect people. I wouldnt Write a book for the ones that i dream just to entertain myself.
*INFPs may or not daydream a lot or at all.* *Depends on their current state of mind. Do all INFPs write!? No. In fact, many do not. Not everybody is Shakespeare (INFP) or Tolstoy (INFJ – perhaps the only genius known to me that did not have some type of neurosis though). *

-*I am really reserved and have a different world in my mind and only my close friends can get in that world.* *But i dont Think even them know everything about me. I am reserved but i am also out going.* I like getting to know new people and i dont *have biasses towards new people but when i see that they are not my type i Kind of close my doors to them but even then i always treat them kindly and openly unles they do something really bad to me.*
*I am very similar.*

*-I love going out with my close friends but not everyday it would drain me a lot i need alone time* 
*Introversion.*
*-I like giving emotional support and when someone tells me about why they are sad etc i always want to help them And try to offer solutions*
*Same. However, solutions do not apply always because what works for one person does not work for another and even might hurt them- gauge that carefully. INFPs are more prone to listen first and offer solutions when asked unless they see a car wreck incoming.*
*-I am not an optimistic person but i always try to look from different perspectives and find the most optimistic one thats why when someone does something bad i dont judge them directly* 
*INFP ea 9.* *Younger I.* 
*-I usually dont like small talk. I like talking about deep issues but time to time i do gossip too.*
*Dislike small talk, but it depends on people. Generally dislike. I do not like to gossip. *
*-I am really stubborn xd*
*Me too. But, I do realize it is to my detriment.*
*If something doesnt suit my logic i refuse to do it thats why i like doing things in my own way*
*-I am a perfectionist. And when there is a group work i Kind of try to lead people to get the best result* 
*Yeah, if I do not lead them, I see a potential low grade or a bad result for myself. Not all groups need me to butt in. I also want them to succeed, but I want to succeed as well. It is win-win at the end. However, primary motivation is that I succeed. And shoot me for real if Fe user does not want to succeed first as well. *

*-I am connected to my past a lot and time to time i find it really hard to move on but i am also a future oriented person. I need To know where my path is going. I am not interested in uncertain or unrealistic relationships if its a love relationship it needs to have a future*
*I moved from the past. I know how it was, and that it did change me in fortunate and unfortunate ways. But, I do not dwell in it. I eventually get to the point of moving on.*

*-Even though i say "you only live once, live it like you want" I constantly worry about the future So i cant really live in the moment* 
*Anxiety related*.
-*I always try to see the best potential in everyone and i Used to think Everyone was good (not exactly but kind of in a way) and i still get shocked when someone does something really bad. I always want to know what Kind of thought they have and they did that. Btw i know Everyone is not good now but its frustrating.*
*Previously, I used to behave like that. If you are coming from “I would do that, so they would not either,” that is an idealistic mindset. I used to think like that. I had some very eye-opening moments in my life. Anything can be expected from humans. *
-*I like art in general*. Especially when i relate to a music or a movie *it affects me a lot*. But *sometimes it doesnt need to relate to me either.* If it *shows a great message or an emotion even though i dont really relate it affects me too.*
*I like art to. Does it affect me greatly? Hmm. Nothing that is out there does not fully represent me. No way. Only small fragments of my soul. I truly cannot pick one thing that fully represents me. My taste is fluid and changing. There so many new things to explore and experience.* *Via empathy you might understand things that you did not experience yourself. That might be due to Fi. People do not need Fi to be **emphatic**; however, the level of empathy differs from a human to a human. I believe that people have empathy on a spectrum. Very small percentage of people do not have any. Some have some empathy only for their close ones (**sub-clinical** cases). *
-*I always want to do something useful but it needs to be something i value too*
*By doing something they value, Fi users do it much better than if they did not value it. *
-*I am also really organized, i dont like uncertanity. When i do or decide something, everything must be set and planned. But there are times that i cant motivate myself to do anything and Act really lazy. Even then in the end when i get myself to do something i want Everything tp be perfect and set.*
*Also i dont carelessly decide things*. 
*I do not like uncertainty either, but that does not make me organize better by itself though. It is a skill that INFPs eventually get. Under stress it can be done, but you will suffer burnout if you consistently operate from your non-preferential place. I must then rely on Te. Entire day of Te-ing every day 24/7 for a couple of months– that leads to burnout and a very narrow-focus. My Si helps though. It also helps as I said before that it comes from the place of what you value, and it depends on what are your preferences/skills.* *The balance is the key here. Knowing when to rest, when to take care of oneself, when to work, and when to accept the product less than perfect is something that INFPs must learn. The “perfect” is a process not the result by itself it seems. A lot of times, you will procrastinate because the product is less than your personal standard. *
-*I can usually control my feelings. I mean i dont yell at people out of anger or something. I dont rage unless I am really really Angry.*
But sometimes its *hard to control my feelings inside me.* Time to time *i cry but the reason is Unknown.* Sometimes its all blurry for me. Sometimes i think i feel something the other day i am not sure. M*y mood changes a lot. But not many people can see that *
*Sometimes i can be cold too. When people first see me they think i am a cold person, when people get close to me they think i am a cheerful and sincere person*
*But i am both.*
*Stress as you said. This is not unheard of. INFPs are not cold; they look cold. Also, they preserve energy. Otherwise, they suffer from what you described. You only have limited reserves to spend, so you might act cold. That is not true cold other people have. Chilling “I do not ever care” cold. There is plenty of cold around in other feelers too. You might have limited resources to combat stressful circumstances. Perhaps, some better coping mechanism must be learned. HSPs also have to protect themselves from many things.*
*In stressful situations, if its like a fire or something, i keep calm *
*But if its a personal thing,because i dont talk it with anyone and try to solve it by myself i might hurt myself but i dont give up and in the end solve the problem. IT might not be a good solution though*
*There were times i isolated myself from everyone because of stressful situations. I even door slammed some people because of it.*
*Yes*.
-Time to time i like leading people 
*No.* *Is it so though?* *You might like a little attention. I do not lead people. I like what I like. If I am kind, that does not mean that I lead someone. It means that you are a valuable human being until you show me something else e.g. I cannot continue to be around you.*
-*I am active and cheerful in my group of friends but in a group that i dont know it depends.* At first i try to be active but if *i cant find a place in that group, i become silent*.
*Introverts of this world unite.*
-*When i go out with a group i try to make everyone enjoy their time if i feel like someone is bored i feel really uneasy too. Also when i watch a movie or listen to a music with someone, i make sure the person that i am with wont get bored. Thats why when i recommend a movie or a music to a friend i firstly learn about what Kind of things they like because i dont want them to get frustrated*.
*You do go to extreme lengths. Is it Fi, Fe or people pleasing?* I cannot decide since there might be other motivations such as seeking acceptance that do not necessarily exclude Fi or Fe. Fi-dom generally speaking will not go to such lengths. 
*-I do have some morals and ideals*. *I know infps tend to have beliefs and morals that never changes.* I do have beliefs and morals too but i am not sure if they cant be changed. Neither I have really tried to Change them nor someone wanted me to Change them. *But i feel like they Change as i grow up.* Though i wouldnt Change them without any thinking and judgement. I am not really sure
*A lot of types have morals and ideals. INFPs have some beliefs and morals that do change as new input comes from the environment. Plenty of values, morals and beliefs get refined, tweaked, and nuanced. It is not immediate. They might change some of their values as they grow up. They might stop valuating some things. Core values are rather difficult to change in INFPs. As Ne develops, their Fi is not the ultimate authority, but is a front-runner nonetheless. *
-*I care about rules but if the rules dont suit my logic system then i might not follow them or maybe try to Change them*
*Same.*
*-I value logic and dont act before thinking*
*I value logic too. In subjects that require logic, I do well. Feeling does not exclude logic. I cannot override facts by using feeling. It is not what feelings do. An emotion does not value logic though. Logic is not = pure Te or Ti. *
-*I get affected by negative emotions of other people really easily* 
*I can absorb negative energy as well, but not from all people i.e. only people I care about. It takes a lot of negative energy to get like that. For example, imagine yourself in a room full of neurotic or hostile people.*
-*I am mostly an adaptable person.*
*Perceives do adapt. At least they try to adapt. Not at any cost though. INFP will not adapt to shitty attitude of others. They will not go with the flow if the flow stinks. They just might ban them from their lives if it becomes toxic. *
-*I always thought i was a bit selfish but even if i say like that i think about people a lot. Time to time i do things that i dont want to do for the sake of people. I like helping people. And for example i broke up With someone and even though i wanted to Break up a lot earlier i didnt because i thought about that person and even while breaking up i thought about that person more than myself. But still i think there are some things that i cant sacrifice for other people.*
*I do not think that INFPs are saints. *


----------



## Llyralen (Sep 4, 2017)

mistakenforstranger said:


> How does this play out in practice? I mean, can you give a scenario from your life where you go with what you think is right? How does Fi determine what is right?


I had to write the other thing. lol You know how it's usually said that Fe views Fi as childish? I wonder if it sounded childish... I can't know. 

Usually Fi is just so much a part of how my world works and world view works (and also my husband's) that it's hard to think of any examples just because there isn't much that I don't view with Ne and Fi and then Te. You hear the conclusions of Fi thinking from Fi users all the time here and in the INFP forum. You'll hear us say "That's not right!" Or "The right thing to do would be..." and you can hear the Fi-logic in their posts. I think what must be a mystery is also how there is empathy involved? Also sacrificing what you want/feel due to values? 

Fi users feel that if each person follows their "conscience" which I'm going to say is probably Fi for Fi users, that everything will work out okay for everyone. If something is the right thing to do then it hopefully won't do any real damage. The need for comformity is actually not felt by me personally, but to a lot of people it is and I suppose ExxJs especially have a hard time with people not conforming-- but why? What skin is it off of their nose if someone does something different? (Hmm, maybe I should ask the SJs that). We also feel that we should support each other. In the INFP forum you will hear constant worries about not being accepted by society. Being nice to an Fi user means supporting their decisions with acceptance and generosity. Things like "I know you'll do the right thing." "Whatever you want to do will be fine with me." We give space for someone to figure out what is right for them-- and are kind of baffled by why a group would need to be involved in a personal decision, unless it affects another person. If it affects a person, of course they should be informed and consulted. This is part of my personal framework of Fi, but some Fi users have theirs kind of the same but kind of different kind of. 

I also did find an example of Ti and Fi differences that went into a thread that has recently been re-opened on the ENFP forum. It's called "Fi to Te objectivity--or what would you call this?" Or something like that. It's got quite a few good insights into the differences of Fi and Fe even in the first page or 2 (thanks to all who participated-- you know who you are). 

I think I'm talking too much. I think just understanding this stuff and then listening to Fi users and asking them questions about their framework might work. Maybe people can talk about times that they've had Fi and Fe clashes?


----------



## Shrodingers drink (Nov 30, 2018)

Well being an ENTP I have a different perspective! To me the op is classic Fe. Fi views the world through the lens of self. I just cant see one instance where the op is doing this, instead she has more of an ENFJ vibe of wanting to make the world a better place, as opposed to being personally responsible like Fi/infp does. Talk of being inclined to naturally lead people is also very ENFJ like. So I'm thinking ENFJ with a introvert enneagram, or INFJ with a strong Fe and more assertive enneagram. No signs of Si, and more than a hint of Ni. I Don't see chaotic and irresponsible Ne at all.


----------



## Llyralen (Sep 4, 2017)

Okay, where are the INFPs?
@Ode to Trees thank goodness you’ve contributed. 
What person with high Fi and Ne doesn’t want to make this world a better place? 

I know most INFPs don’t get out to the NF forum, so could any of you talk about what it’s like to feel Fi empathy? Championing? And making this world a better place? It’s what a lot of you are all about! There are things people don’t understand about Fi, 

Maybe @secondpassing
@Blue Flower
@Ethanos 
@Lord Pixel 
@burningsoul

Thanks any INFPs wiling to try..


----------



## burningsoul (Jun 23, 2012)

I was thinking about this the other day. But was I? Do Ne-Fi think? Are they capable of thought? Definitely not in the conventional sense. I tell people sometimes, I will think about this and the thing never crosses my mind again. I am even aware that the thing will not cross my mind ever. Yet I say it. It has its own function.

So, what are we talking about? How does Ne-Fi work? You will see this in this post itself, it is not very organized. This is intentional. This is to give you a feel of what an Ne-Fi mind is like. It's like a butterfly hopping from flower to flower. But I will stay with the topic. Now, a little peace transcends. I am confident I am going to make a point. I do not know yet what that point is. Ti is the 8th function for INFPs (7th for ENFPs). I have really wanted to say this somewhere for such a long time. There is too much jerky emotion in Ne-Fi expression. It is like "see, I feel like this. Do you see? Do you? Do you? Please see this. It's pretty. It will solve all the world's problems if they can just see what I see." It goes on for a while until the xNFP gets frustrated (frustration is more an Enneagram 4 emotion, though. Just saying.) Then I said to myself, I am going to limit my focus. I want to bring what I see to reality. It is necessary. It is essential. I am doing wrong if I don't do this. From there grows ambition which is not really ambition in a traditional sense. It has more dream like quality. It is the realm of what beautiful is possible. This is why INFPs do not want to hurt anyone. Action for INFPs means realization of that holistic beauty. 

But the realization of this was not linear to me. My mother was ISFJ and domineering. She instilled a lot of Fe in my instincts. Fi was denied and I had to do things the way the norms were. My challenge to norms had a very Ni-Fe quality. This is where it gets confusing. If you read my writings from that time in my life, you will sense a very Fe-Ti sort of a judgement. But though I was intense like that, I was very strained too. 

Getting married to an INTJ changed things. She had no use for Fe. I realized how bad I was at Fe. Little by little I regained touch with Fi, which brings me to the heart of the matter. What is Fi? It's very simple actually. Just what I like. As the dominant function, it means I have direct access to that thing that IxTJs work very hard for and ExTJs can only dream about. I do not need to work hard. It is not built in my system in the conventional sense. I need to realize that my visions of the beautiful have a practical utility in this world and I need to get practical in order to materialize them. This is where the lower Si-Te become relevant and life falls into that serene routine in which marvels and miracles are meticulously constructed.  My personal preferences are not mere child-like wishful thinking. Coupled with the expansive breadth of humanity (Ne) and the naive simplicity it produces, INFPs believe they know what it would take to make another person happy. It is so much easier to imagine another person happy. Sartre said hell is other people. But for INFPs , heaven is other people. Especially when you look at them from a distance.

Over a period of time, with uniqueness of life experiences, Fi-Si results in a unique set of preferences for every individual. Hence, the vast variety of INFPs including the ones who will disagree with me over this post. roud: There is too much insistence on beauty and blindsidedness to the fact that INFPs can deal with that which is murky. It is hard but worthwhile.


----------



## VoicesofSpring (Mar 31, 2019)

So to synthetise, Fi-Ne is "feel what I feel, it's the reply and it is beauty itself" ? 

I'm not sure to understand what you tried to convey @burningsoul. So I ask, in order to find what I'm overlooking from your post.

What do you means by "My challenge to norms had a very Ni-Fe quality." Do you have examples please ?
Do you think that your understanding of Fi is colored by your enneagram too ? 

Thank you.

Also to OP, I still think for the moment you have Fe instead of Fi, but I hope the ongoing discussion would be of use for you to decide on the matter.


----------



## Llyralen (Sep 4, 2017)

@burningsoul. Yes! Ne dom (ENTPs do it too) think: Don’t you SEE this? Look! Look at this! Lol. Inconsistencies? Patterns Connections. Look!!!
Yeah... 

The thing is... what INFJ could ever write a list like this about themselves? I’ve never seen an INFJ who wrote anything like that about themselves. And look at all the mentions of independent feelings. Deep feelings other people were not feeling when she was. 

Also... okay... INFPs haven’t said it yet. I hope I say all this correctly from your stand point: You guys definitely care about people. You help people, you worry about human rights, you sympathize, you analyze character. You worry people won’t like you. You worry about what other people think all the time. But the individual autonomy is huge. The individuality of people is just huge in your mind. You’re going to be thinking of what the right thing to do is and you trust that each person should decide for themselves what the right thing to do is. You want to help them inside of their own Fi world, because that is what you expect: It might mean calling someone so that they don’t worry. It might mean letting someone know positive things about themselves. It might mean giving thanks or listening and you’re all there! When an Fi user is younger they think about their parents’ feelings all the time— imagining these feelings come from the same spot for other people. But in the INFP there isn’t that connection to a group or group’s way of thinking. To an INFP everyone is an individual with varying levels of their own deep independent inner feeling. And INFPs act accordingly. 

As far as the INFP can put themselves into the other’s shoes, there is empathy but not enough to manipulate an INFP from following their individual right to determine right and wrong. Those are the boundaries. Just imagine each person has Fi and it all works. Of course you would have someone feel better if you can. Of course you care that this world is a better place for each person. 
Okay I hope that helps. 

You know... even a year ago if someone had said not everyone generates their own rich inner feeling and determines right and wrong constantly I would have thought you were dehumanizing everyone. It is shocking to learn not everyone has their own rich Fi. And I still have to be shocked by non-Fi users in order to not freak out that I just wrote that. I mean... is that true? Non- Fi users have told me it is true. 

Yes, this is all pertinent to the OP. You can’t let incorrect data stand and think it would help her. Sorry for the bigger discussion though @JadeR. But when the incorrect stuff is there, you can’t not try to get good or better info on the table. I’ve contributed way too much, though, so I’m sorry. 
I really do have a higher trust for the official MBTI. It’s a paid test and a long one.


----------



## Marvin the Dendroid (Sep 10, 2015)

Llyralen said:


> INFPs haven’t said it yet. You guys definitely care about people. You help people, you worry about human rights, you sympathize, you analyze character. You worry they won’t like you. You worry about what other people think all the time.


They absolutely do. Those I know, my INFP sister included, care tons more than I do. I would say INFJs tend to be colder on the inside than INFPs, by and large.


----------



## burningsoul (Jun 23, 2012)

There is also that carefree side to INFPs which is not so much there with INFJs. I apologize if my posts are not all that comprehensible. I am trying a new mode of conversation that is not strictly speaking 'logical'. The previous post was actually a breakdown of the four top functions of INFPs. I hate the theoretical jargon and did not want to write something impersonal. The thing I said about ambition was about Te. The thing I said about comfort and confidence pertained to Si. The second paragraph was sheer Fi-Ne in action. I was hopping from feeling to feeling in that second paragraph, which is what happens in the INFP mind. It must be even faster in ENFPs. Llyralen? There is also mention of growth and where it occurs. 

It was kinda disappointing that it did not make sense to people and only led to misunderstanding. This would be common to INFJs and INFPs, I suppose - feeling bad for getting misunderstood.

INFP writing style is more fluid while INFJ writing style is more controlled. I can write like INFJs as well. When I read INFJ authors, I feel the urge to imitate. But it's hard and feels strained when I write like that. It solves the dilemma of my identity. But there are others who live closer to the boundary separating INFJ and INFP.


----------



## L P (May 30, 2017)

You're an INFJ. You talk about "my logic", that's Ti. Ime I never consider my own personal logic, but only the logic that's already out there and established, there's no me involved in the logic. I could read an article on how to do something and I don't think about it too long, I can just see if the method works or not and find it useful, I don't take my own logic into account. 

As far as rules I only disagree with rules that are either inconvenient or against my values, a personal logic system doesn't even cross my mind. 

I don't have a particular value for logic in a way that stands out more than anyone else, but I don't logically think out my actions, I more so just consider the possibilities and choose the one I want. So more considering than thinking. Also I don't do math in my head most of the time, I just get the damn calculator lol.

Also I'm not much of a planner, I improvise quiet a bit and can even get distracted from any plan I've set if I have set one, I get lucky alot because of this.

Also the only time I want to create something like you wanting to write a book is when it's something I want to see, not soley for the purpose of a life lesson but to create something that I want to exist but does not already exist. You also want emotions to affect people, Fi just wants to express it's own emotions,and hopes those affect people but through mutually shared emotions. So your approach is more Ni Fe. Life lesson emotions.

Also when you spoke about emotions you speak more about the actions connected to emotions, yell, rage, cry. This is more Fe and Se. Fi and Si is more like, I feel down, depressed, sadness, happy, good mood and more particular specific emotions. But maybe you just didn't go into that much idk. But Fe Se is more the physical manifestation of emotions, and Fi Si is the internal sensation of emotions. When you say it's all blurry and you don't know why you feel like that to me it sounds like you are saying " I understand Fe and Se but I don't get Fi and Si"

Also idk, other people's negative emotions can affect me but not easily because I am preoccupied with what I am already feeling.

The part I am strongly convinced is the writing a book part, I think INFPs really create to simply express themselves, their deepest emotions/dreams, the worlds in their heads, and the things most important to them, and not for much other reasons than that, the art is very much so for the INFP as it is for anybody who enjoys it. So yea with all this said from my eyes you are INFJ


----------



## Ode to Trees (Aug 25, 2011)

@*Llyralen* ,

It was so hard yesterday to add to and make correcto to the post. It is not only robot ghost captcha thing, but my post disappears as soon as I attempt to edit it. I hope it was at least a bit helpful to @*JadeR* . If I was in her place, I would still be more comfortable with somebody who is certified MBTI professional typing me. 

It was not a huge surprise when I found out my type. I studied from an official MBTI book which is a good source for beginners who do not have any idea what MBTI is. It just confirmed what I already experienced and knew about myself. It was helpful that my professor was willing to give me some guidelines on how to pay attention to my weaknesses. 

I did mention empathy a bit, but I forgot to highlight my answer due to the frustration lately with captcha thing and disappearing posts. I did fixed the problem for a while but now it came back again. I have had a lot of problems with posting since June 8th (anything from PerC not recognizing my IPv6 addresses and consequently giving me prompts to confirm them via email every time I log in and even when I log in from a different computer that has different OSs to inability to log in because it does not recognize my password - I had to change the password couple of time and clean my computer cache several times and shut down my computer numerous times to now editing longer posts). 
This is what I forgot to highlight. 



> -I like art in general. Especially when i relate to a music or a movie it affects me a lot. But sometimes it doesnt need to relate to me either.





> *If it shows a great message or an emotion even though i dont really relate it affects me too.*
> *My answer**: I like art to. Does it affect me greatly? Hmm. Nothing that is out there does not fully represent me. No way. Only small fragments of my soul. I truly cannot pick one thing that fully represents me. My taste is fluid and changing. There so many new things to explore and experience.* *Via empathy you might understand things that you did not experience yourself. That might be due to Fi. People do not need Fi to be empathic; however, the level of empathy differs from a human to a human. I believe that people have empathy on a spectrum. Very small percentage of people do not have any. Some have some empathy only for their close ones (subclinical cases)**. *



*
I forgot to say that is about fine arts.* The written word such as poems and novels have a higher impact on me. For example, I completed only half of _The Idiot_ by Dostoevsky because his experience and how he was treated was making me terribly depressed and frustrated. It was excruciating to feel how he feels and forsee how it is going to go downhill for him. The book is written in English, but it was still very well translated. I watched several movies that tried to depict Prince Myshkin's inner world and events that led to his downfall, and I could not stand it. 

As you can see, a Fi-dom can understand feelings and human condition that does not necessarily has to be their personal experience and feelings (that is why perhaps @RadeJ says how she does not need to relate to some art but she is greatly affected by the particular message it portrays), but due to rich inner feeling/ethical system (values, beliefs, convictions, and morals) can recreate them in oneself. Now, I understand that empathy is something that all healthy people have to a certain extent. However, Fi-doms have a problem if it is all empathy for them, but no the reciprocity of that in the outer world (nobody else will care for you as you care for them or people/strangers in general do not care whether you live or die let alone to help with something) as you said that you could not imagine that other people do not feel as you feel. I realized early that they do not. I was physically and mentally abused in the childhood. I did understand that some people are completely without empathy. I could go to extreme lengths when there is suffering of others especially significant others in my life which could tear me apart. Of course we can do a small tokens as they way to show our attention to people and that we care i.e. do small things for others but not so that they accept us but because we feel the need to do it without need for an immediate reward or to feel better about oneself - it is not questioned and conditional like that, but it is automatic; however, it is much more pronounced where there is a need for others to help them. I have tried so passionately to help others only to fail greatly since they would not accept such help. I tried that with my father and always failed. That can be highly frustrating when you did everything in your power, but it does not work either due to an inability of others to accept the help, understand that they need help, or there was nothing that I can do mentally, physically, emotionally, and knowledge wise. Also, it is very frustrating to lack pieces of crucial information that can help an individual. INFPs do not like that someone offers a solution that is one-size fits all but will try to understand an individual's point of view. Often, it is just that I need to be listened to not judged or offered solutions unless I ask for them. 



> Yes! Ne dom (ENTPs do it too) think: Don’t you SEE this? Look! Look at this! Lol. Inconsistencies? Patterns Connections. Look!!!



Yes that they do. I have been listening and watching an elderly academic (he is a psychiatrist and a psychologist of a psychoanalytic orientation and often mentions Freud, Jung, Fromm, and Adler, but he also mentions newest genetic research that related to his topics) recorded speeches about child development, family, patriarchy, the woman-man relationship, civilizational development, sexuality, and even psychoanalysis of Nikola Tesla for a couple of days now. I absolutely love how he explains things. I believe he is an ENTP with well developed Fe. I noticed that he often would go off the topic but only to realize that everything that he said is interconnected. He often apologized how much he goes over time, but I do not think that he could help it because he needs to offer a complete picture and not leave anything important behind. Absolutely, love the man.


----------



## Marvin the Dendroid (Sep 10, 2015)

@Ode to Trees

I read Dostoevsky _because_ he makes me feel things. Otherwise I risk not feeling much. My INFP friend is like you ... often unable to read or watch things because they provoke too intense feelings. I need those feelings, because in my default state there are very few.


----------



## Ode to Trees (Aug 25, 2011)

Marvin the Dendroid said:


> @*Ode to Trees*
> 
> I read Dostoevsky _because_ he makes me feel things. Otherwise I risk not feeling much. My INFP friend is like you ... often unable to read or watch things because they provoke too intense feelings. I need those feelings, because in my default state there are very few.


Probably there is some type of repression of feelings as a defense mechanism. The keys of that are in childhood. Apparently, according to some psychologists, the character is formed early (up to 5 years of age), which is quite scary when you think about it. There is a definitely a temperament there when we are born since no human is a tabula rasa. I repressed anger for quite a while from childhood and then in adulthood. That is why when I reflect on younger me, I feel my behavior was very 9ea. The thing is that it feels like a shortcut name for a larger issue - ea that is. I am also sure that I repressed sadness and would feel it when I listened to sad music. It would liberate sadness within me.


----------



## JadeR (Jan 3, 2017)

@Ode to Trees 
-Thank you so much for your deep analyze. It helps a lot. 
@Shrodingers drink 
-Thanks for bringing another view of point too . There was a time i thought i was ENFJ too but later i thought i was too introverted to be an ENFJ. But who knows, maybe like you said i have an introverted enneatype so i will search about that possibility too.
@Noyau Obscur
-I guess i really need to understand Fi-Te and Fe-Ti deeply. I had searched about them before but now i understand that, my research was not enough at all. I still have difficulty in understanding if i use Fi or Ti. You all gave me many examples of Fi so thanks, it will be really usefull for my research. 
@Lord Pixel
-Thanks for your examples.
@Marvin the Dendroid
-Yes, i am 18 years old and gonna be 19 soon. I agree that when someone is in a difficult situation, its easier to understand their types. There were times i was in really difficult situations and those times were the times i understood different parts of myself. Moreover, those times made me realize some things and made me change in some ways. I still would like to search about MBTI even though i am 18 and might not have understood some of my personality yet. But like you said, i might give a much healthier decision about it in the future so i wont rush to make a decision about my type.
@Llyralen
-Thanks for your effort too. Dont worry, you are helping me and maybe you are helping other people too. So any information that you give is welcomed 
I probably cant do a paid test right now maybe in the future i can. But thanks for the advice.

-It's actually really nice to see that this topic got so much attention . It might help other people too. You gave many examples of Fi which i had difficulty to understand so thank you for that. But i still need to understand how Fi-Te and Fe-Ti works together and how they work for me too. I am still not sure if i have a logic-system on my own and use it when examining things or if i have a moral/belief system that i use when i examine things. When i think about the things that i did in the past, there are examples to both of them which kind of makes it hard to decide which one i use more. I kind of need to do my own research to understand them but your examples will be a big help. ( I also need to understand Ni-Se Ne-Si too lol. )


----------



## Llyralen (Sep 4, 2017)

@JadeR good luck, sweetheart! Whatever type you are is a good one!


----------



## Blue Flower (Dec 25, 2017)

Llyralen said:


> Okay, where are the INFPs?
> @Ode to Trees thank goodness you’ve contributed.
> What person with high Fi and Ne doesn’t want to make this world a better place?
> 
> ...


Hmmm. I always caution people that I am borderline on both T and J and therefore probably not as INFP-ish as some INFPs. But I’ll give it a bit of a shot.

Fi: Well, Fi has deep empathy, so deep that we often need to separate ourselves from others lest we get sucked into the vortex of their issues. Why is this? Because Fi carries others’ pain away with us when we leave you. As an example, I had someone I know share a shattering family experience with me some time back in the middle of the week, and over the weekend I found myself telling my husband all about it because I was still “stuck” in the emotion. I had internalized it to the point that it had become mine. This is because Fi empathizes by imagining how we would feel _if we were that person_. We don’t “pick up” the other’s feeling by being around them. We get an inkling of the situation and sort of live inside their reality. We try on being them for size. It is painful, we need to break away and do something that reconnects us with ourselves. That is why I choose to bond with so few people. If people are chaotic and emotionally disorganized, I find it challenging to listen to them.

The other thing is that most people want to comfort others in distress. I think that Fi (or maybe it’s just me) wants to help others _understand themselves and the situation_ so that they can comfort themselves. We don’t dole out hugs. We dole out insights and emotional acceptance. “It’s ok that you are feeling this way, here’s a little something to help you understand why you are feeling this way so that you can integrate your own emotions and move on.”

Which takes way, way more emotional energy than hugs. So again, we find helping people and caring for them draining, even though we take great satisfaction from it, and we need to recharge after. We need to understand you and where you are coming from so we can help you understand yourself.

I think the best way to tell INFJs from INFPs is the Ne/Ni difference, though. Ne is playful, scattered, free-association. Ni is focused. When an INFJ sees a problem they want to hone in on it and narrow it down to its core to fix it. Ne wants to see how it is like everything else. Which can sometimes take strange pathways. And can sometimes make us seem not serious, like we don’t really care. INFJs will get deadly serious about their passions. INFPs are as likely to find something terribly amusing about them. That is NOT to say that INFJs can’t be fun and light and funny, or that INFPs can’t focus and work towards goals or get deeply angry if they aren’t taken seriously. But if you see someone chuckling to themselves in between tears at a funeral, it is more likely to be an INFP. 

If you start out talking about solving childhood hunger and somehow at the end of your conversation find yourself having gotten sidetracked into talking about the evolution of chickens, which reminds you of a funny skit you saw on Saturday Night Live, then you may be dealing with an NFP and not an NFJ.

Combine the two above: the need to get distance and analyze emotion, and the tendency to scatter otherwise serious conversations into a million pieces, and INFPs often seem to others to be cool and analytical, rather than warm. So if people always seem surprised if you start to cry or something, again you are more likely to be INFP. INFJs can be deeply introverted, but they give off a warmer feeling on the surface (but can be cooler underneath). INFPs seem a bit cold on the surface but we are big weepy balls of mush underneath.


----------



## L P (May 30, 2017)

JadeR said:


> @Ode to Trees
> -Thank you so much for your deep analyze. It helps a lot.
> 
> @Shrodingers drink
> ...


Just a quick observation here.

I kind of feel like this is another example of Ti at work, you need to develop your own understanding of how the functions work together rather than just seeing if the examples given are either true about you or false and deciding your type based off that. Your need to research and see how the functions work together with each other is you essentially creating a logical framework in your mind about them, which is what Ti is all about.


----------



## FinalStory (Sep 13, 2018)

> It was kinda disappointing that it did not make sense to people and only led to misunderstanding. This would be common to INFJs and INFPs, I suppose - feeling bad for getting misunderstood.


Tbh, your post came across as murky to me. I knew where and what you were doing, and I've noticed the style too. Only wish it didn't meander as much.You need to make the words work harder. Brownian motion is beautiful because it expresses its fluidity "quite precisely." Still, it was interesting to read.


----------



## ButIHaveNoFear (Sep 6, 2017)

Marvin the Dendroid said:


> @*JadeR*
> 
> Your style of writing doesn't sound like INFJ to me. P types more commonly write the way you do, i.e. no paragraphs, so-so punctuation & spelling ... focused on your message, not how you deliver it. I'm not sure you're an INFP, I'm just not getting INFJ vibes from you. INFJs tend to focus a lot on how their message is delivered.
> 
> Just an observation. Whatever your MB type, you do sound like an Enneatype 9.


I've never thought about _how_ people write their posts... Interesting. I imagine a Te user would be more inclined to write long lists for objective clarity, both for self and others. I definitely like to write lists when I'm figuring things out. 

But
how 
do
I write my posts?
(_And is it *durian* time?_)


Anyway, the list of traits seems more INFP to me than INFJ. 

I've struggled with INFJ/INFP in myself (extraordinarily briefly) and what always got me out of the bind was seeing how I react in prolonged stress. I am a _saver_, not a spender. I hated my job for the past year, and I feel like a financial wizard right now. When I had to sit at lunch with the lady who was bad to me, I would study the stock market and plan out my investments. And now getting a new job and being stressed about that, I'm planning my finances for like _20 years_ in the future with this house I'm gonna buy and use for investments. I'm making plans, laying out my priorities and goals, turning my dreams into achievable steps, and I'm just _so_ Te. It feels good, and I almost feel cocky—like my avatar. (But it's only on the outside. The good feeling is easily moved to impatience and anger.) 

I do some escapist things, but it's just procrastination and not Se. Getting order is my main focus in times of trouble. Order and stability. I entirely lose my interest in alcohol and things that are too much fun.


----------



## Marvin the Dendroid (Sep 10, 2015)

ButIHaveNoFear said:


> I've never thought about _how_ people write their posts... Interesting. I imagine a Te user would be more inclined to write long lists for objective clarity, both for self and others. I definitely like to write lists when I'm figuring things out.


It is *always* durian time!

...however... In my experience, when you get a wall of text with ish punctuation and no paragraphs but tons of feelery thoughts about existence, you're probably dealing with an NFP. Some NFPs pay more attention to their delivery and can be a bit trickier to spot instantly, but many are so focused on getting their _message_ out, they have little time for or patience with their _delivery_. INFJs tend to be the other way around ... again, not always. Just by and large...


----------



## Marvin the Dendroid (Sep 10, 2015)

Blue Flower said:


> INFJs will get deadly serious about their passions


Totes - I have an *army *to defend _my durians!_ Dead serious :ninja:


----------



## Ode to Trees (Aug 25, 2011)

@Blue Flower. Excellent analysis. I do get deadly serious about some of my passions though, but the cause of that is not something that MBTI could explain, or it is designed to explain.


----------

